# Simulación de circuito de corriente alterna en PSIM



## Dilux7 (Feb 15, 2019)

Comunidad consulta, ¿alguien sabe simular circuitos de ca en PSIM? Si alguien tiene alguna idea me gustaría saber porfavor...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2019)

Has leido el manual o visto los tutoriales?
Fijate por aqui: *tutoriales*


----------



## Dilux7 (Feb 15, 2019)

mmmmmm si pero no he logrado resolver el problema....


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2019)

Primero que nada que conocimientos tienes de electricidad o electrónica?
Segundo que exactamente quieres simular


----------



## Dilux7 (Feb 15, 2019)

soy estudiante de electrónica de 1er año y simplemente estoy simulando un circuito en PSIM que consta de:
1.- una fuente senoidal con 110 de amplitud, 60 Hz de frecuencia y un angulo de fase 0°
2.- un inductor con un valor de inductancia de 0.001 H

Mi problema radica en que los calculos teoricos no me calzan con los de la simulación..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2019)

Zipea (comprime) todo lo que llevas hecho , cálculos y simulación . . .  es la única forma de poder ayudarte.


----------



## Dilux7 (Feb 15, 2019)

Ok. Adjunto archivos del circuito de psim, correspondiente grafica y calculos. Usando un poco la teoria presente en libros como Dorf o Sadiku desarrolle los calculos. Cuando paso la corriente del plano fasorial al tiempo me queda la corriente con su respectiva función seno. El problema esta en que si reemplazo un tiempo por ejemplo 4*10^-3 (s) en i(t) no me coinciden los resultados con lo que simula PSIM.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2019)

Para una buena simulación, te recomiendo que utilices el LTSpice, y también leas el muy buen manual que hay para el mismo.
Por otro lado te recuerdo que simular es eso, algo similar pero no igual


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 16, 2019)

Dilux7 dijo:


> Ok. Adjunto archivos del circuito de psim, correspondiente grafica y calculos. Usando un poco la teoria presente en libros como Dorf o Sadiku desarrolle los calculos. Cuando paso la corriente del plano fasorial al tiempo me queda la corriente con su respectiva función seno. El problema esta en que si reemplazo un tiempo por ejemplo 4*10^-3 (s) en i(t) no me coinciden los resultados con lo que simula PSIM.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176158Ver el archivo adjunto 176159Ver el archivo adjunto 176160


Pues hay algo peculiar en la simulación, y es que sí se observa Bien, la corriente nunca se hace negativa, como si la tensión nunca se invirtiese, no tendrá algún valor de continua la señal?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 16, 2019)

En qucs se puede hacer la simulación y te da la respuesta con los fasores si es eso lo que buscas.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2019)

Primero que nada, para lograr una simulación exitosa debemos tener noción de lo que estamos por simular y en segundo lugar conocer a fondo como funciona nuestro simulador, sin esto se pueden producir errores recurrentes.
EL LTSpice es un muy buen simulador para estas lides, claro hay que leer bien primero el manual para sacarle el máximo provecho


----------



## Dilux7 (Feb 16, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, después de pensar y leer bien lo que estaba haciendo logre encontrar mi error y poder hallar la respuesta!!



juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues hay algo peculiar en la simulación, y es que sí se observa Bien, la corriente nunca se hace negativa, como si la tensión nunca se invirtiese, no tendrá algún valor de continua la señal?


 , sin duda la clave estuvo acá, gracias por ese comentario me ayudo a razonar el porque de la simulación.



pandacba dijo:


> Primero que nada, para lograr una simulación exitosa debemos tener noción de lo que estamos por simular y en segundo lugar conocer a fondo como funciona nuestro simulador, sin esto se pueden producir errores recurrentes.
> EL LTSpice es un muy buen simulador para estas lides, claro hay que leer bien primero el manual para sacarle el máximo provecho


, totalmente de acuerdo. Revisando un poco el manual me parece desde mi percepción que esta mas elaborado que el manual de PSIM.


----------

